# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Bagaimana cara kirim ikan lewat udara.

## h_andria

Om-om..
ada yg tau gak gimana kirim ikan lewat udara?
atau nama perusahaan cargonya/kurirnya..

makasih sebelumnya..

----------


## e-koi

> Om-om..
> ada yg tau gak gimana kirim ikan lewat udara?
> atau nama perusahaan cargonya/kurirnya..
> 
> makasih sebelumnya..


Kargo yg terima ikan biasanya yang bertempat dekat bandara alias sistem port to port, jadi yg kirim harus antar k bandara dan yg dikirimi ngambilx jg k bandara. Masing2 perush punya standar paking. Tapi biasanya menggunakan styrofoam dan dilapisi plastik luar dalam. Biasax yg atur karantina juga mereka...

Saya paham betul karena dulu sering ngirim ikan (hias laut), dari Palu ke Jkt, Sby, Dps dkk.

----------


## h_andria

apakah rekan2...
ada referensi kurir/perusahaan kargo yg bisa handle pengirimannya...?

----------


## wawan

Kalau kurir saya pernah mencatat nomor Pak Joko dari Seven Ocean... 08121833378  ini dari Pak Svenni...

Kalau mau coba2 urus sendiri boleh aja... saya pernah kirim sendiri... 
(tapi harus punya waktu), caranya:
1. Datang ke Badan Karantina di Bandara untuk buat sertifikat, 
bawa ikan sample yang 1 kolam dengan yang akan dikirim... 
(jgn ikan yang mau dikirim yah.. soalnya mau dibedah tuh ikan....   ::   ::   ::   ::  )... bayar.... resmi...
Sertifikat jadi +/- 3 - 5 hari...
2.  Pesen tempat di Cargo di pesawat lewat hotline aja.. 
bisa garuda atau pesawat lain ... nanti ditanya berat paket... 
infokan juga yang dikirim adalah ikan hias... 
3. Ambil sertifikat ikan sesuai yang di janjikan.... dan 
4. Pada saat mau dikirim sesuai booking tiketnya, 
bawa ikan yang akan dikirim ke Badan Karatina lagi untuk di cek kebenarannya 
(ini sebentar) sekalian surat pengantar kalo gak salah.. 
kemudian bawa ke cargo.. untuk di kirim...
5. Pergi ke Cargo sesuai pesawatnya. ada tiket masuknya... 
Tinggal sebutin nomor bookingnya aja.. ikan akan dicek lagi, setelah itu baru di packing rapi.... (biasanya banyak calo yang bantuin...)

Nah ikan siap diterima oleh pembeli..... aman kok... tapi mesti sedikit repot...

Ingaat jangan memberikan sample ikan yang akan dikirim..

----------


## h_andria

wah repot juga ya....  ::   ::   :: 
makasih ya Om.. atas infonya..

----------


## monscine

kalo mau kirimnya ikan lelangan gimana dong pak wawan? ikan yg mana yg mau di bedel2?   ::

----------


## wawan

Itu dia pak.. jadi kita bawa aja ikan kecil yang lain.. jangan yang dilelang... pak...

saya waktu itu juga kaget.. jadi contoh ikan  yang saya bawa sekelas dengan yang saya kirim... sehingga ongkos pengiriman jadi membengkak...  ::   ::   ::  

Ceritanya begini....
Waktu ambil sertifikat saya tanya....

wawan : "pak .. ikan yang sampel gimana..."

dengan santainya petugas menjawab

Petugas : "wah itu sudah di belek.. pak.. khan masuk lab itu di chek apakah ada virus atau gak..." 

Wawan...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Lha untung bukan ikan yang mau dikirim....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ftupamahu

> Itu dia pak.. jadi kita bawa aja ikan kecil yang lain.. jangan yang dilelang... pak...
> 
> saya waktu itu juga kaget.. jadi contoh ikan  yang saya bawa sekelas dengan yang saya kirim... sehingga ongkos pengiriman jadi membengkak...    
> 
> Ceritanya begini....
> Waktu ambil sertifikat saya tanya....
> 
> wawan : "pak .. ikan yang sampel gimana..."
> 
> ...


pak Wawan apa setiap pengiriman harus bawa ikan sample, atau setelah kita dapat sertifikat, tidak perlu lagi bawa ikan semple,
apa setifikatnya belaku untuk setiap pengiriman ikan,
trima kasih infonya pak Wawan

ferry

----------


## wawan

Kalo gak salah sertifikat hanya berlaku 1 bulan pak....   ::   ::   ::  
kalau waktu yang lama, takutnya ikannya tiba2 kena virus khan berabe om....
bisa bawa penyakit kemana-mana...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ftupamahu

> Kalo gak salah sertifikat hanya berlaku 1 bulan pak....     
> kalau waktu yang lama, takutnya ikannya tiba2 kena virus khan berabe om....
> bisa bawa penyakit kemana-mana...


broo..... Wawan trima kasih untuk infonya.

ferry

----------


## wawan

Selamat mencoba... lumayan untuk pembelajaran....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

bawa aja di bagian cargo bandara....disana sudah ada berjajar perusahaan2 yg bisa menerima cargo anda ....sesuai dengan penerbangan....misalnya garuda di exp,X....Lion air di Exp..xx....mandala di exp..xxx...dll.....mengenai karantina ,,suruh mereka urus sekalian...jangan lupa bawa sample ikan yg jelek...

----------


## wawan

> bawa aja di bagian cargo bandara....disana sudah ada berjajar perusahaan2 yg bisa menerima cargo anda ....sesuai dengan penerbangan....misalnya garuda di exp,X....Lion air di Exp..xx....mandala di exp..xxx...dll.....mengenai karantina ,,suruh mereka urus sekalian...jangan lupa bawa sample ikan yg jelek...



ya ini cara cepatnya....

----------


## rvidella

> bawa aja di bagian cargo bandara....disana sudah ada berjajar perusahaan2 yg bisa menerima cargo anda ....sesuai dengan penerbangan....misalnya garuda di exp,X....Lion air di Exp..xx....mandala di exp..xxx...dll.....mengenai karantina ,,suruh mereka urus sekalian...jangan lupa bawa sample ikan yg jelek...


ralat dikit ... kayaknya kargo akan menolak untuk urus karantina kalo yang di jakarta ... kita disuruh kesana sendiri

----------


## rvidella

> Kalo gak salah sertifikat hanya berlaku 1 bulan pak....     
> kalau waktu yang lama, takutnya ikannya tiba2 kena virus khan berabe om....
> bisa bawa penyakit kemana-mana...


ralat dikit
untuk pcr masa berlakunya seminggu jadi kalo dalam seminggu mau kirim lagi tidak usah pcr lagi ... kalo kirim kemanapun harus kasih ikan sample
tapi ikan sample ini hanya akan ditest parasitnya
tapi anehnya kita kasih aja dan mereka testnya setelah kita pulang

lah kalo gak beres ... kan ikan udah dikirim yah?

aneeeeeeh bener bener aneh menurut saya
jadi mereka hanya melakukan physical check saja dengan melihat ikannya

----------


## wawan

> ralat dikit
> untuk pcr masa berlakunya seminggu jadi kalo dalam seminggu mau kirim lagi tidak usah pcr lagi ... kalo kirim kemanapun harus kasih ikan sample
> tapi ikan sample ini hanya akan ditest parasitnya
> tapi anehnya kita kasih aja dan mereka testnya setelah kita pulang
> 
> lah kalo gak beres ... kan ikan udah dikirim yah?
> 
> aneeeeeeh bener bener aneh menurut saya
> jadi mereka hanya melakukan physical check saja dengan melihat ikannya


Wah enak donk.. :P  :P  :P 
karena waktu saya mau kirim harus setelah ada tes dan sertifikatnya....  ::   ::  
karena ini yang di minta oleh cargo...

kemungkinan pak dodo pake pelicin kali jadi sertifikat duluan... padahal belum di tes...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jozman

ada yang pernah coba bawa burayak naik pesawat.....dulu ikan cupang saya pernah masuk botol aqua....dan terbang gratis...he..he..

----------


## rvidella

> Wah enak donk.. :P  :P  :P 
> karena waktu saya mau kirim harus setelah ada tes dan sertifikatnya....   
> karena ini yang di minta oleh cargo...
> 
> kemungkinan pak dodo pake pelicin kali jadi sertifikat duluan... padahal belum di tes...



pelicin buat kirim ke jawa bali tidak pak ...
pelicin buat pcr iya pak ...   ::

----------


## wawan

> pelicin buat kirim ke jawa bali tidak pak ...
> pelicin buat pcr iya pak ...



ya itu maksudnya...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mudah2an klo lelang ikan gak perlu sampai keluar jawa...
Wong senjata saya cuma Herona tok..  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> pelicin buat kirim ke jawa bali tidak pak ...
> pelicin buat pcr iya pak ...  
> 
> 
> 
> ya itu maksudnya...



hehehehe pak wawan ... maksud saya justru yang kirim ke jawa dan bali
coba aja bapak bawa ke karantina dan mereka akan memberikan surat uji parasit .... lulusssssss
setelah itu baru ditanya ... "pak, bawa sample?"

nah bapak gantian harusnya tanya ... buat apa?
mereka akan bilang itu buat di uji ada parasitnya atau tidak ... sedangkan surat karantina sudah diberikan
gitu boss

kalo pcr emang kita kasih sample dulu, setelah ikan sample kita diambil jaringan selnya baru deh diuji apa positif atau negatif ...

gitu sih boss wawan ...

----------


## Glenardo

> ada yang pernah coba bawa burayak naik pesawat.....dulu ikan cupang saya pernah masuk botol aqua....dan terbang gratis...he..he..


Canngih ok Jozman...

Ayo ada yang berani ga bawa burayak naik pesawat? Andaikan di taroh di tas gt loh, burayak di masukan dalam botol aqua 1 liter.. Waktu di X ray mau check in gimana?apa keliatan kaya ikan asin yah??Hahahha

----------


## hankoi

Lbh aman di bawa kl msh dlm kondisi telur Br0 , , , , , ,   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

